# Louisville shelter flooded



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

If anyone can help in any way, please call the shelter. They are desperate. So sad.

"HELP! - Metro flooded! - Dead dogs and cats in kennels!

HELP DESPERATELY NEEDED!!!

Metro Animal in Louisville Ky is flooded and there are many dead dogs and cats in their kennels. Water is waist deep.

I think it was more dead cats than dogs but, any death is serious. Oh God, what a horrible way for these babies to die.

They are in desperate need of volunteers and crates. They need people to transfer animals to the Fairgrounds.

It’s behind the West Wing. Go in Gate 4.

I’m sure they will be needing food as well. I’m not sure what all is needed right now. I don’t have any info other than what I am telling you here.

There is more rain on the way! 

If you can help or have crates, please go to Metro or the Fairgrounds gate 4.

You can also call Karen Dixon at the shelter."

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/KY102.html
http://www.louisvilleky.gov/AnimalServices/


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I heard this earlier on another forum. It's so very sad.

If I were closer I would help.


----------

